# Are there any ants from Arizona here that are nasty toward the SDCs?



## jeanocelot (Sep 2, 2016)

Like these folks:
https://www.thetruthaboutcars.com/2...lf-driving-vans-targeted-by-angry-arizonians/


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

If you don't want an SDC wear a condom.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

jeanocelot said:


> Like these folks:
> https://www.thetruthaboutcars.com/2...lf-driving-vans-targeted-by-angry-arizonians/


Google will sell the technology for 5000$ a car.
They don't want to be in the RS business.

How about this from Elon Musk&#128513; It is 2020&#128513;

At an investor event on April 22, Tesla CEO Elon Musk made a characteristically bold promise: By 2020, the company will have a fleet of 1 million fully autonomous cars as part of a "robotaxi" network


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

mbd said:


> Google will sell the technology for 5000$ a car.
> They don't want to be in the RS business.
> 
> How about this from Elon Musk&#128513; It is 2020&#128513;
> ...


Yes yes and the next Transformers movie will feature/star a Tesla :rollseyes:


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

His stock went up billions that day😁
I am looking for 1 car, forget million😁


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

mbd said:


> Google will sell the technology for 5000$ a car.
> They don't want to be in the RS business.
> 
> How about this from Elon Musk&#128513; It is 2020&#128513;
> ...


On MARS !



TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Yes yes and the next Transformers movie will feature/star a Tesla :rollseyes:


----------



## jeanocelot (Sep 2, 2016)

mbd said:


> Google will sell the technology for 5000$ a car.
> They don't want to be in the RS business.


Pardon my ignorance, but what does RS stand for?


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

jeanocelot said:


> Pardon my ignorance, but what does RS stand for?


Rideshare Stupidity


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> If you don't want an SDC wear a condom.


**** self driving cars


----------

